# July 03 Late Report



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Late report from july 03, computer hit by lightning. Flounder rigs everywhere and several people had good nights.Water clarity better than it's been in weeks. low tide with an early morning rise. largest was 22.25 and a total of 12.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I like it and I am going to give it a shot with some giggers that say they got some spots to show me tonight.


----------

